# My pork rub



## shred (Nov 25, 2012)

So this is my first recipe contribution.  I don't generally follow recipes or measure things so the measurements are approximate.  Feel free to adjust them to your taste and share your modifications/suggestions.  I'm relatively new to this, so your feedback is welcome and appreciated!

1/2 cup granulated brown sugar

1/4 cup kosher salt

2 tablespoons smoked paprika (I use a good, locally made one)

1 tablespoon garlic powder

1 tablespoon onion powder

1 tablespoon ground cloves

2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

2 teaspoons ground coriander

2 teaspoons cumin

2 teaspoons white pepper

1-2 teaspoons cheyenne pepper

P.S.

I've got a couple pork shoulders on smoke with this on them right now.  Can't wait!













IMG_1765.JPG



__ shred
__ Nov 25, 2012


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 25, 2012)

This is close to what I use except for cinnamon and cloves...I like that thought. I think I'll try this soon.
Thanks for sharing. Those shoulders look good. Pork shoulder really is a versatile meat.


----------

